# Living in Fethiye



## Foxymommy (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi all! I'm new to expat but would like some info. Planning on selling up and moving to Fethiye with my husband to retire(early for me) We plan to buy apartment but concerned about residence visas, health care and is the cost of living still fairly low? Any advice would be helpfull.lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Turkish Visa

The above may be able to help you regarding visas

maiden


----------



## Foxymommy (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you will have a look


----------

